# Workhorse Offers Pro Pack Manual Press Equipment Package



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Workhorse Products offers manual screen printing press packages designed to meet any budget, space constraint or production need. Its Pro Pack No. 3 Package is centered around the Mach eight-color/eight-station press. 

The Mach M88-0 has a large-diameter, full-length center shaft combined with print station support struts to maximize rigidity. The precision-machined cast aluminum print heads and center wheel provide tight registration. The maximum screen size is 26 inches (66 cm), and the dimensions are 130 inches x 34-36 inches (330 cm x 86-91 cm).

To keep up with production rate of the Mach 8/8, the Powerhouse electric quartz 3011 dryer is ideal. This oven has a 30-inch wide belt and can output up to 400-500 pieces per hour using medium-wave IR elements that transmit heat more quickly than conventional ceramic panels.

The Photosharp screen exposure unit is 40 inches x 55 inches x 40 inches (102cm x 140cm x 102cm). It has a 1,000-watt metal halide light source that is dual-spectrum and shuttered.

Also included is the Super Seca 18-inch by 24-inch flash cure, the 24-inch deep by 32-inch wide Wash-It reclaiming sink; and optional platens for doing sleeves, pant legs, oversize and youth shirts. 

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the Web site at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

